# Flamingo The last week



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

The fishing in Flamingo ENP has been nothing short of spectacular. That place always surprises me on how resilient it is and it proves it time and time again by providing a target rich environment for my anglers.

On September 11, I had the honor and pleasure to donate a day for a First Responders PTSD outing. These first responders each have their own personal battles and what better way to escape than a day out in Flamingo.
On my skiff I had two incredible people. One of them was a Chief for a local Fire Department. She was instrumental in starting the Never Walk Alone foundation. The other gentleman, he lost his son to PTSD. For those that know me, know that this event hits home.

I feel like they were placed on my boat for a reason. We had an incredible day of fishing. The Chief has never fished much before, after a quick lesson on how to cast, she was catching reds on her own even sight fishing some, they even managed to double up multiple times.

All in all the fishing is lights out and now is a great time to enjoy the park. I have some dates available, feel free to reach out!

Alonzo


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Great way to give back to the first responders. A day they will never forget in a good way. 

Fishing - the park never disappoints me. The fishing there has been red hot recently both outside in Florida bay and inside in Whitewater bay. 

Going back tomorrow morning to see what we can find. I am sure it will be a great day as always.

be safe !


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

sotilloa1078 said:


> The fishing in Flamingo ENP has been nothing short of spectacular. That place always surprises me on how resilient it is and it proves it time and time again by providing a target rich environment for my anglers.
> 
> On September 11, I had the honor and pleasure to donate a day for a First Responders PTSD outing. These first responders each have their own personal battles and what better way to escape than a day out in Flamingo.
> On my skiff I had two incredible people. One of them was a Chief for a local Fire Department. She was instrumental in starting the Never Walk Alone foundation. The other gentleman, he lost his son to PTSD. For those that know me, know that this event hits home.
> ...



Tight work 'Zo and a nice thing to do. Good on you.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Good story and report.


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Awesome work. Thanks for donating your time to people who are fighting an invisible battle.


----------

